
“Software Engineer” vs. “Member of Technical Staff” - edasaur
I&#x27;ve been trying to figure this out for a while now and I haven&#x27;t been able to really find an answer to these questions.<p>Is there any implied differences between &quot;software engineer&quot; and &quot;member of technical staff&quot;?<p>Is there any hierarchy of roles for software engineers?
======
confiscate
I believe in some companies, when you first join and they don't yet know how
well you will do, your title is "member of technical staff"

Then after a specific period (e.g. 6 months), after the first performance
review cycle, your level gets decided, and you become a "software engineer"

